# Wood Pellet Stove Yearly Cleaning - Convection Blower Question?



## Don2222 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello

  This is my 1st yearly cleaning for Avalon Astoria or similar Blowers. The instructions do not say much about cleaning the very dusty Convection Blower. Thanks to Imacman for telling me about how he removed his. Like his stove, the convection blower is shock mounted and the right side door can be opened to remove the two closest bolts. The back front can be loosened and then the back must com off to loosen the back bolt. Then the blower can slide out if needed and the wires be disconnected. Then a soft brush like an old tooth brush can be used to clean the slats in the squirrel cage. Care must be taken not to dislodge the clips (Balancing Weights) on the fan slats.

  After opening the back door, I can see the slats that need cleaning and of course the whole inside should also be vacuumed of dust. Now my question is?

Can this Convection fan be cleaned in place easily. I have been searching the web and found a mini data vac on the staples web site that just may do the trick! The store clerk said it can only be purchased through their web site, otherwise I would have it by now!

I have seen other battery operated mini vacs but this AC mini vac is 4 times more powerful! I am sure that is need for pellet stoves!!

Good
http://www.staples.com/Metro-Data-Vac-PC-Personal-Cleaner/product_784512?cmArea=SEARCH
Better
http://www.staples.com/Metro-Data-V...-Cleaning-System/product_784520?cmArea=SEARCH
Best
http://www.staples.com/Metro-Data-Vac-Pro-Computer-Cleaning-System/product_463985?cmArea=SEARCH


The best one is probably what the pellet stove serviceman uses but I thing the good one will work for me just fine.

*So has anyone used something like this??*


See pic below of dirty dusty Convection Blower and I wish the stoves had a nice air filter! ( I know must be fireproof! )


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 7, 2010)

I like to get in there with a paintbrush and stick a shop vac nozzle into the fray.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello

Paint brush sounds good, thanks

Should I use PAM or Spray Silicone to keep the dust from stinking in the future??


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 7, 2010)

i think cooking spray will make more stuff stick honestly, its usually the power of static electricity that makes the stuff stick, not sure theres much that can be done, unless you live in a clean room, and wear a full jumpsuit all the time.


----------



## richkorn (Oct 7, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> I like to get in there with a paintbrush and stick a shop vac nozzle into the fray.



That's what i try and do also. But on the Leyden the cage faces the opposite way (inward) and it's tough to get at it for my install.

The whole blower comes out easy if you have enough access to get behind it to remove two bolts.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello

Well I use Graphite Spray for the metal fan blades of the Exhaust Blower. It makes the blades slippery and does help.

Since the Convection Blower squirrel cage blades are metal also, the Graphite Spray really helps make them non stick, since I cannot clean them everyday.


As a matter of fact I was discussing the open metal back of the pellet stove with a good friend who is a Mechanical Engineer. I am an Electrical Engineer. He and I surmised that if I add sheet mental to close up all the back holes except for the back that unbolts and removes, then a channel could easily be added or a clamp to install a large Hot Air Furnace Filter. That would be best for the long hall!


----------



## imacman (Oct 7, 2010)

Be careful adding any kind of filter...they will reduce airflow (heat into room) when they get a little dirty.  And DO NOT close up the ventilation holes on the back.....if your stove is still under warranty, that will void it instantly.  The back needs to be open for airflow to the 3 electric motors.

As for the mini vacuum, that probably would work, but I still like the paintbrush/shop vac idea.  

Don't forget to oil the bearings.....that blower motor should have small yellow(?) plugs in the side of the motor case.....remove these and put 2 drops of 3-in-1 oil (Blue can- for electric motors), or straight 20W oil in each port.  

Also, if the ports are upside down when installed, it's probably best that the motor be removed from the blower housing and turned so they are on the top side.

PS.  The convection fan probably doesn't need to be cleaned more often than maybe once a month, unless you have a very dusty area and/or animals that shed a lot.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 7, 2010)

harman uses blowers with no oil hole. i think its odd, but no place for oil.


----------



## imacman (Oct 7, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> harman uses blowers with no oil hole. i think its odd, but no place for oil.



The OP has an Avalon Astoria like I did 2 yrs ago.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 7, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> Delta-T said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



forgive, forgive......i get so confused sometimes. oil your holes....er, that doesn't sound very good does it?


----------



## imacman (Oct 7, 2010)

Delta-T said:
			
		

> .....oil your holes....er, that doesn't sound very good does it?



It's all in the ears of the beholder..... :lol:


----------



## nailed_nailer (Oct 7, 2010)

When I do a deep clean on my Enviro.

I pull the convection blower and really clean it out with compressed air.  After that I spray the blades/cage down with CRC Electronics cleaner.  Then I use a small brush I have to dislodge any of the really stuck on crap.  I give it another shot of the CRC then finish it off with more Air.

I then oil th bearings with a few drops from the Blue Can of 3-in-1 as I learned about last year.

It makes a huge difference when I clean it.

I basically do the same thing for the combustion blower as well except I scrape the blades carefully to get the crap off.

---Nailer---


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello

Wow, thanks again Imacman, I would not have noticed those yellow plugs in the oil holes. (See pic Below)

Also thanks to everyone else for your great advice!


CRC Electronics Cleaner -- Quick drying, plastic safe formula leaves no residue
http://www.amazon.com/CRC-05103-Quick-Electronic-Cleaner/dp/B000BXOGNI


----------



## stoaf88 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have an Avalon stove and I take out both the blowers after every ton and just blow them out with the air compressor. I've never had a problem yet.


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hello

Well I ended up removing the Convection Fan with a 1/4" socket for the bolts near the door and 1/4" wrench to loosen the other side and the convection fan slipped right out.

Then I oiled the motor with 3-1 SAE 20 in the mini Oil Can after carefully removing the Yellow plugs with my finger nails!

The mini-vac did not work as well as expected. In fact the small paint brush and shop vac worked fine to get the dust out. Then I used CRC MAF cleaner similar to the electronics cleaner to spray the metal slats in the squirrel cage. Then a Q-Tip to get the tough spots. Then I sprayed the metal squirrel cage with the Spray Graphite and bolted it back in.

Then I gave the whole back inside a good vacuuming and dusting and put the back back on. Whew!

That should be quite good enough for another year since I only burn 3 tons. 


See pic of clean convection blower, crc cleaner and oil. All CRC type cleaners are available at AutoZone.


----------



## imacman (Oct 9, 2010)

Great job on the conv. fan Don....she looks like new!   

A little overkill on the graphite spray on the conv. fan blades though, as they don't see much in the way of heat like the combustion fan does.....but it can't hurt.  The graphite should work better sprayed on the comb. fan blades with the high temps they see, but I'm testing that as we speak in my 10-cpm stove....we'll see the results when I do the 1st ton cleaning in January.

Overall you did a great job, and learned a lot about your stove to boot.


----------



## nailed_nailer (Oct 9, 2010)

Looking good Don,   

I would do the deep clean after every ton if I was you.  You will burn less pellets (your stove will run more efficiently) and your stove will respond better.

BTW,  my mother lives one town over from you in Atkinson.

---Nailer---


----------



## Don2222 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello

Thanks again everyone for your help and Imacman please let us know how the graphite spray works for you.

I also cleaned the Exhaust Fan (Or Combustion Blower) in this thread and now I am all set to Burn!
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/60251/

See pics of Fan and 7" gasket


----------



## Don2222 (May 30, 2011)

Hello

Time of the year to clean the Convection Blower!

After removing the Blower this year, I can tell that adding Spray Graphite to the Metal Blades really makes a difference. Not nearly as much dust was sticking to the blades!


----------



## Don2222 (May 31, 2011)

Hello

Well this year there was a new problem with the Convection Blower. The Surface Pads were very warn. One even fell off!

So I got some more black color felt pads at Home Depot for $3.19
They are called Surface Gard - Medium Duty Felt Pads that are 1/2" or 12mm made by shepherd LLC.
As you can see from the pics below.

Upper left pad - fell off
Bottom left and Upper right are very warn.
Lower right I just replaced with a new pad.

So I replaced all with new pads to be safe. It should keep the vibration down to a very min!


----------

